# Fat Grips Extreme £19 if you're quick (very)



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Fat Gripz Bar Grips - Orange: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone got experience with these?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Will let you know how I get on with them.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Price gone up


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Got the blues... good piece of kit.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Quick update as promised:

Don't think I'd ever pay full price for these but if you can find them for around the £20 mark they're definitely worth it. Ended up doing an arm workout with an embarrassingly low (half my normal) weight and got an impressive pump with them, will definitely be getting some use out of them.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

These are designed to hit the forearms correct, I got some off Amazon on Friday, shocked at how fat and heavy they are, must be about 2kg each, just wait for my tennis elbow to go then give them a try


----------

